# SA still trying for team flanno



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Myself and Ben met south of you know where just before sun up intent on adding to team flanno. . Old dood and his friend Ray arrived as we were readying for launch and we had a bit of a yarn before heading out. The shore dumpers were around but intermittent and we launched easily and headed to what has been a productive spot for me. I could detect fish but despite the power of old doods secret recipe burley and pilly cubes myself and Ben could not entice a bite.








After about an hour we headed out to another mark and again positive readings on the sounder. I placed my first bait and got an immediate run zzzzzz....... but lost the fish. Ben got on and hooked. I lost another two that felt hooked with the runs but spat the baits. Ben was having better luck and had two in the bag. Something wasn't right so I adjusted how I was pinning my pilly and I was on. The next three in the bag. Lesson learnt. It was a good morning. Old dood,








got attracted by the action and decided to join us....bastard! He is a better fisher and he got the next two and my catch rate dropped to zero!. Ray, who was out for a first time for snapper was doing just fine where he was and I hope tells his own story. But we did well between us with 14 snapper caught. About 10 we called it a day and retired for coffee, thanks old dood, next one is on me.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice one Geoff - and good to hear OldDood was out with you along with Ben and Ray. Team Flanno needs all the help it can get !


Geoffw said:


> despite the power of old doods secret recipe burley


 It certainly is powerful.....and a good thing its secret - I've always been a bit worried about what he puts into that concoction.
Well done on the snaps - there were a few others out this morning for Team Flanno, more south of the breakwater. Some success adding to the score.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Great work Geoff and Co looks like you have hit the jackpot again.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

rossi said:


> Great work Geoff and Co looks like you have hit the jackpot again.


Peter pm sent tonight


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Great work guys, seemed like perfect conditions yesterday with the dirty water. Hope today is productive to!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Wibbly said:


> Great work guys, seemed like perfect conditions yesterday with the dirty water. Hope today is productive to!


I hope if you went out you had better luck than me. Myself Ben Olddood and Rossi visited a number of spots. The fish were home all right but fasting. Tried teasing, pillies, squid, drifting, jigging. No intetest. Olddood did best with a couple of nibbles but not one run between us. Peter trolled after we had given up on the snapper and pulled a couple of fish but no snaps today. That's fishn!


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done Geoff, between the four of you and that hault I reckon you must have lowered the ocean level a bit. A shame about today though, perhaps yesterday's boating action has made them a bit more cautious.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> The fish were home all right but fasting. Tried teasing, pillies, squid, drifting, jigging. No intetest.


If the boats were active last night, which is quite probable, the fish are probably full of their berley, as well as perhaps being a bit shy after the noise and activity as Bob suggested.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Geoffw said:


> The fish were home all right but fasting.


Had the same problem this arvo/night Geoff. Had a good berley slick going and the bait sitting in the trail, even though it was wind against tide. The donuts make the sessions like you had on Sat morning even more special.




solatree said:


> If the boats were active last night, which is quite probable, the fish are probably full of their berley, as well as perhaps being a bit shy after the noise and activity as Bob suggested.


plenty of boats out this arvo/tonight - makes sense the fish would be a bit shy after a weekend of getting hammered.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

A great report Geoff.



solatree said:


> If the boats were active last night, which is quite probable, the fish are probably full of their berley, as well as perhaps being a bit shy after the noise and activity as Bob suggested.


Andy I was surprised last night, as there was not many boats (probably 3 or 4 and that was over a very big area) but 4 yakkers did well, 16 fish in a hot 1 1/2hr bite. I should of charged Ryan for the mojo he got included for free when he bought my old yak, bast#rd. I ended up re-anchoring next to him.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2014)

Great work guys


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

redmist said:


> makes sense the fish would be a bit shy after a weekend of getting hammered.


It has been quite a while but I can still remember being a bit shy after a weekend of getting hammered .... hic :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Rockster said:


> It has been quite a while but I can still remember being a bit shy *after a weekend of getting hammered *.... hic :lol:


 :lol:

Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Andy I was surprised last night, as there was not many boats (probably 3 or 4 and that was over a very big area) but 4 yakkers did well, 16 fish in a hot 1 1/2hr bite.Steve


And the key question Steve - any 70cm or over ? Team Flanno - needs all contributions to help overtake the BeeKeeper and his team of maroons.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

solatree said:
 

> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > Andy I was surprised last night, as there was not many boats (probably 3 or 4 and that was over a very big area) but 4 yakkers did well, 16 fish in a hot 1 1/2hr bite.Steve
> ...


Andrew the rate you catch them we'll just have to ensure you get out a bit more.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great stuff Geoff. 
Don't you just love the power of those head shakes?


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Was a great morning out Geoff. I think you must bring me good luck.

As a side story, I went into my local fishing store yesterday to pick up supplies, 
of course i ask the usual question "Much going on?"
"Thursday, friday, saturday, all great weather but no fish... some people catching some big squid"
"really? i thought with that murky water after a storm there might be some snapper moving"
"nup, not a thing".

I gave the person a bit of a nod, said such is life and trundled on home.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fsck said:


> a great morning out Geoff. I think you must bring me good luck.


Thanks Ben but I only bring you to spots where I hope to catch fish. You catch the fish!!!


----------

